# Co2



## jerandlaur (May 17, 2016)

I have been getting my bottle filled at Kimbrough Fire in Mansfield but they claim their machine has been down for a couple of months now. I have gotten two fills at Kool Keg in Arlington but they only seem to last two weeks and I was getting 6 weeks from Kimbrough. Anyone have a suggestion for another place to get one filled?

I do not want to go to Airgas because I have a new aluminum bottle and don't want to exchange it for a steel bottle and don't want to pay the $90 up front. 

Thank you


----------



## Jraculya (Apr 21, 2016)

I have had Academy refill my 24oz paintball tanks for $4 a pop. If you have paintball tanks, that is an option.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

US Oxygen - http://www.usoxygensupply.com/gas-types/ they will even do deliveries. they have a arlington and a mckinney location. along with a few others.


----------

